# Considering a 2009 Tarmac?



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Considering a 2009 Tarmac? See Testrider.com.*

If you're debating the 2009 Tarmac Expert or Pro vs. the 2008's, you might want to check the video road reviews on Testrider.com. They recently did separate tests on the Gerolsteiner Team SL2 and the production S-Works SL2 and compared them.

Specialized has passed the frame geometry and tube shape from the SL2 down the Tarmac line to the Expert and Pro models. The bottom line is that the 2009's are better bikes and the videos will show you what you can look forward to.

http://testrider.com
Road Reviews

Have a good one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> If you're debating the 2009 Tarmac Expert or Pro vs. the 2008's, you might want to check the video road reviews on Testrider.com. They recently did separate tests on the Gerolsteiner Team SL2 and the production S-Works SL2 and compared them.
> 
> Specialized has passed the frame geometry and tube shape from the SL2 down the Tarmac line to the Expert and Pro models. The bottom line is that the 2009's are better bikes and the videos will show you what you can look forward to.
> 
> ...


Interesting video, thanks for posting. Someone recently posted that there would be a Pro version of the SL2 with a shorter HT, but that's the only geo change I'm aware of. And yes, the SL2 tubing shapes will be passed down to some models in '09. Will the changes result in better bikes? Given the economic climate and the fact that the bikes are yet to be seen/ tested, I'll opt to wait and see. :skep:


----------



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't speak for the 2008's, but I am loving my 2009 Pro SL.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

If you want some insight to the changes Specialized made to the 2008 Expert & Pro models, the following link describes the same frame upgrades between the 2007 & 2008 SL2's.

http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/first-look-2008.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> If you want some insight to the changes Specialized made to the 2008 Expert & Pro models, the following link describes the same frame upgrades between the 2007 & 2008 SL2's.
> 
> http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06first-look-2008.html
> 
> Sorry - it doesn't work. The last part is 2007/06first-look-2008.html


Comparing current to previous years models is easy. From Spec's website go to the archive section and pick the year/ model. All the specs are there. But most don't want to know what _was_, they want to know _what is to be_!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I understand what you're saying and agree with you. The specs don't tell you enough to make a purchasing decision.

The changes made to the 2008 SL2 have been passed down to the 2009 Tarmac Pro & Expert. If you go to bicycling.com link, it'll give you a pretty good idea of the improvements they were striving for in the newer frames.

I have a 2008.5 with the changes, and like bpalk with the 2009 Pro, love it. The new bikes are already showing up in shops so everyone will be able to see for themselves.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> I understand what you're saying and agree with you. *The specs don't tell you enough to make a purchasing decision.*


IMO, neither do bike mag articles.



> The changes made to the 2008 SL2 have been passed down to the 2009 Tarmac Pro & Expert. *If you go to bicycling.com link*, it'll give you a pretty good idea of the improvements they were striving for in the newer frames.


I'd love to, but your link doesn't work.



> I have a 2008.5 with the chenges, and like bpalk with the 2009 Pro, love it.


Congrats on your new ride!! :thumbsup: 



> The new bikes are already showing up in shops so everyone will be able to see for themselves.


Not in my neck of the woods, they're not.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry, I messed up! 
Try http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/first-look-2008.html


----------

